# Have to open Microsfot Word twice always?



## moogle301 (Mar 10, 2009)

okay so a) word is being SOOO slow ever since i got my Vista laptop, i figure thats the norm
but b) when i open a document it says it can't be found and i haver to open it again.. or basically I have to have word already open before i can open a document... so annoying
why could this be?

thanks muchly


----------



## Itaritein (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, I also use a vista Laptop but i dont experience same.


----------



## TFT (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe the Word template file is corrupt, look for normal.dot and delete then reboot, it will automatically recreate a new file template.


----------



## moogle301 (Apr 2, 2009)

TFT said:


> Maybe the Word template file is corrupt, look for normal.dot and delete then reboot, it will automatically recreate a new file template.



i searched for normal.dot in program files and nothing came up
did i do it wrong?


----------



## massahwahl (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you using a legitimate copy of word?


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Apr 2, 2009)

> Hi, I also use a vista Laptop but i dont experience same.


Really? Well, that's strange. Are you sure you're using a pirated/hacked copy? Legitimate versions of software have this bad habit of occasionally working like they're supposed to... you may also want to make random changes to registry settings, that usually helps a lot!

What version of Word do you have? I know some older programs that like to get iffy about accessing files when the UAC is turned on... unless UAC really makes you feel that much safer (because it doesn't in reality), just disable it.


----------



## moogle301 (Apr 12, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Are you using a legitimate copy of word?


yes, it is legit


----------



## moogle301 (Apr 12, 2009)

hackapelite said:


> Really? Well, that's strange. Are you sure you're using a pirated/hacked copy? Legitimate versions of software have this bad habit of occasionally working like they're supposed to... you may also want to make random changes to registry settings, that usually helps a lot!
> 
> What version of Word do you have? I know some older programs that like to get iffy about accessing files when the UAC is turned on... unless UAC really makes you feel that much safer (because it doesn't in reality), just disable it.



my copy of word is legit, my UAC is turned off.. it still won't open anything unless i open it twice/word is already open. and vista word is way slow..


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 12, 2009)

moogle301 said:


> my copy of word is legit, my UAC is turned off.. it still won't open anything unless i open it twice/word is already open. and vista word is way slow..



Download and run seatools, there could be a hard drive problem. Choses tests-> long generic, and tests- Long drive self test, if they fail then you probably have a hard drive issue.

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=d0d51d4dad651110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD


----------

